
Demystifying Blockchains - irosariov
https://hackernoon.com/demystifying-blockchains-8d364872ea4a
======
gnarbarian
this video is the best explanation for how mining and blockchains work IMO:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBC-
nXj3Ng4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBC-nXj3Ng4)

It's long but very clear and thorough.

~~~
irosariov
Thanks for the share, that's an excellent video. I also found this to be
really helpful. [https://www.khanacademy.org/economics-finance-domain/core-
fi...](https://www.khanacademy.org/economics-finance-domain/core-
finance/money-and-banking/bitcoin/v/bitcoin-what-is-it)

